# Το ανύπαρκτο ρήμα οσφρίζομαι



## nickel (Mar 12, 2011)

Δεν το περίμενα, αλλά το *_οσφρίζομαι_ έχει πιένες. Δείτε γκουγκλιές, γνήσιες:

253 *_οσφρίζομαι_
17 *_οσφρίζεσαι_
247 *_οσφρίζεται_
149 *_οσφριζόμαστε_
246 *_οσφρίζονται_
(Μέχρι εκεί, βαρέθηκα.)

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει ρήμα _οσφρίζομαι_, εκτός αν κάνουμε μια αίτηση να προστεθεί στα λεξικά. Υπάρχει *οσφραίνομαι* και υπάρχει και *οσμίζομαι* (οπότε εύκολα καταλαβαίνουμε και το μπέρδεμα).

Σήμερα βέβαια διάβασα και το σπάνιο (σπάνιο γιατί μόνο 35 το κάνουν λάθος) *_οσφρησθεί_ στην Καθημερινή, το οποίο δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ από ποιο ρήμα προέρχεται αφού το ανύπαρκτο *_οσφρίζομαι_ φτιάχνει τους ανύπαρκτους τύπους *_οσφριστεί_ και *_οσφρισθεί_ (145 τα υπαρκτά). _Οσφρανθεί_ λένε όσοι θυμούνται το _οσφραίνομαι_.


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2011)

Ρεκόρ απο τα ανύπαρκτα της οικογενείας ίσως έχει το *οσφρίστηκαν που το δικό μου γκουγκλ στη δική μου χώρα δίνει 485 γκουγκλιές (ιδιογκουγκλιές; )


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2011)

Για να εμφανίζεται και στο γκουγκλ πάει να πει πως κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούνε, έστω κι αν δεν θεωρείται σωστό γραμματικά. Άρα, ο χαρακτηρισμός «ανύπαρκτο» δεν είναι κάπως οξύμωρος;

Εξάλλου υποτίθεται ότι κι άλλοι τύπου ξεκίνησαν ως λανθασμένοι και αργότερα καθιερώθηκαν. Μπορεί κι αυτό με τη σειρά του να καθιερωθεί σε μετέπειτα στάδιο, αν δηλαδή θεωρήσουμε πως δεν έχει καθιερωθεί ήδη.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Για να εμφανίζεται και στο γκουγκλ πάει να πει πως κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούνε, έστω κι αν δεν θεωρείται σωστό γραμματικά.


Μα δεν είναι γραμματικό λάθος, είναι ανύπαρκτη λέξη, και δεν την κάνουν υπαρκτή τα λάθη κάποιων. Μ' αυτή τη λογική, και το *διήρκησε, με τις χιλιάδες ανευρέσεις, είναι υπαρκτή λέξη, και η *υπηρησία και η *μεγένθυση είναι υπαρκτές λέξεις, σωστά;


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
Εμένα πάντως μου θυμίζει το τουλάχιστον αμφιλεγόμενο refudiate (refute+repudiate), μόνο που εδώ οι σημασίες των συνδυαζόμενων ρημάτων ταυτίζονται απόλυτα, άρα δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να φτιαχτεί και τρίτο ρήμα που δεν προσθέτει τίποτε, ενώ έχουμε ήδη δύο που σημαίνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο.

ΛΚΝ:
*οσφραίνομαι *[osfrénome] P7.2β (χωρίς μππ.) *:* *1. *(λόγ.) μυρίζω κτ., αντιλαμβάνομαι ή προσπαθώ να αντιληφθώ την οσμή του· οσμίζομαι. *2.* (μτφ., προφ.) αντιλαμβάνομαι ή υποπτεύομαι κτ.· μυρίζομαι3β: _Oσφραίνεται στην ατμόσφαιρα κάτι το ύποπτο. _[λόγ. < αρχ. _ὀσφραίνομαι_]

*οσμίζομαι *[ozmízome] P2.1β (χωρίς μππ.) *:* *1. *(λόγ.) μυρίζω κτ., αντιλαμβάνομαι ή προσπαθώ να αντιληφθώ την οσμή του· οσφραίνομαι. *2.* (μτφ.) αντιλαμβάνομαι ή υποπτεύομαι κτ.· μυρίζομαι3β. [λόγ. _οσμ(ή) -ίζομαι_] 

Μπορεί να επικρατήσει τελικά, και η πιάτσα έχει σχεδόν πάντα τον πρώτο λόγο, ωστόσο εγώ στη μύτη μου στο στόμα μου δεν νομίζω να το βάλω, στο άμεσο μέλλον τουλάχιστον.

Κάνετε ό,τι θέλετε, οσφρανθείτε ή οσμιστείτε ή *οσφριστείτε· εγώ πάω να _*οσφρανιστώ_ τα ρόδα.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2011)

Εννοούσα αυτό ακριβώς που επισήμανε ο Δαεμάνος για τη λογική της πιάτσας. Μπορεί απλά να βλέπουμε τη δημιουργία ενός νέου ρήματος που θα καθιερωθεί σε μερικά χρόνια σε επίπεδο «πιάτσας».

Κι εγώ όταν άκουσα πρώτη φορά το αδείομαι/ αδειεύομαι/ διακοπεύω/ διακοπεύομαι, παραξενεύτηκα αλλά έχουν κερδίσει αρκετό έδαφος στον καθημερινό -τουτέστιν ημιεπίσημο- λόγο για να τα χαρακτηρίσω ως λανθασμένα. Γιατί όχι και το οσφρίζομαι; 

Ούτε κι εγώ το'χω χρησιμοποιήσει μέχρι στιγμής, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί σε κάτι, άρα δεν αποκλείω τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2011)

Κάδμειε, μια επισήμανση μόνο, αυτό το ηλιόλουστο σαββατιάτικο απόγευμα που δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να ξεκινήσω τη δουλειά :-(

Τα ρήματα που αναφέρεις (αδειεύομαι και διακοπεύω) έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης, την αποφυγή της περίφρασης (παίρνω / είμαι σε άδεια, κάνω / είμαι σε διακοπές), άρα καλύπτουν μια πραγματική ανάγκη της γλώσσας, προφορική έστω. Το *οσφρίζομαι όμως, ποια εκφραστική ανάγκη καλύπτει;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2011)

Ίσως την επικράτηση ενός ενδιάμεσου τύπου, μιας και υπάρχουν δύο ρήματα που σημαίνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2011)

Μα αυτό θα είχε κάποιο νόημα μόνο αν γινόταν συνειδητά. Μιλάμε για σκόπιμη συγχώνευση των δύο ρημάτων ή για απλό λάθος; 

Και στο κάτω-κάτω, και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις έχουμε λέξεις που είναι απολύτως συνώνυμες. Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να τις συγχωνεύουμε σε μία;


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2011)

Από το ηλιόλουστο μέτωπο της Δροσιάς και με πακέτα ήλιου κατατεθειμένα στον νικελοσυσσωρευτή, μπορώ να σας πω: μη δίνετε σημασία στο _ανύπαρκτο_. Είναι παιγνιώδης η χρήση του, νόμιζα ότι είναι φανερό. Άλλωστε το οξύμωρο είναι η ψυχή της ειρωνείας. Πώς λέμε Πανελλήνιο Σοσιαλιστικό Κίνημα;

Το αν και πότε πρέπει να μπει το _οσφρίζομαι_ στα λεξικά, δεν είναι δική μας δουλειά. Εγώ απλώς επισημαίνω ότι «επισήμως» δεν υφίσταται η λέξη. Άμα σας τη σφάξει κανένας επιμελητής, θα ξέρετε γιατί.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι λέω πως απ' τη στιγμή που φτιάχνεται ολόκληρο νήμα και γίνεται μία συζήτηση, το οσφρίζομαι όχι μόνο υπάρχει *και* επισήμως, αλλά διεκδικεί δυναμικά την παρουσία του στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο. :) Εξάλλου, κάπως πρέπει να φτάσουμε τις 3.000.001 λέξεις.

Τώρα το αν η ύπαρξη της οφείλεται σε λάθος ή σε σκόπιμη συγχώνευση τύπων, λυπάμαι, αλλά νομίζω πως αυτή την ερώτηση θα πρέπει να την απαντήσει γλωσσολόγος. Εγώ απ' τη μεριά μου δηλώνω αδυναμία στο να διατυπώσω μία πειστική θεωρία για κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> [...] Εξάλλου, κάπως πρέπει να φτάσουμε τις 3.000.001 λέξεις. [...]


 
:)
Τώρα, να 'ταν κι άλλες! _5 million_ and counting.  Words, since money is in short supply.


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2011)

Για τη γένεση του οσφρίζομαι έλξη ασκεί, εκτός από το οσμίζομαι, υποθέτω και το μυρίζομαι.


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2011)

Μια που διάβασα το ευωδιαστό αυτό νήμα, ας πω κι εγώ την προσωπική μου εντύπωση - ατεκμηρίωτη βεβαίως βεβαίως και για την οποία δεν επιμένω. Έχουμε και λέμε. Πρώτον: το οσφρίζομαι επηρεάζεται καθοριστικά από το μυρίζομαι (όπως ανέφερε ο Κώστας) αλλά και από την όσφρηση. Δεύτερον: το οσφρίζομαι δεν κανιβαλίζει ούτε το οσφραίνομαι ούτε το οσμίζομαι. Τα δύο αυτά είναι αρκετά λόγϊα και δεν νομίζω να πολυχρησιμοποιούνται στον προφορικό λόγο. Ειδικότερα, το οσμίζομαι μου φαίνεται περίπου ανύπαρκτο, ενώ το οσφραίνομαι είναι υπαρκτό μεν αλλά κατά γενικότατο κανόνα δεν χρησιμοποιείται σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά. Συνήθως σημαίνει "απολαμβάνω με την όσφρηση", ρόδα, γαρύφαλλα και τα συναφή. Έχει πολύ περιορισμένη δυνατότητα για κακόσημη χρήση. Κοντολογίς, το οσφρίζομαι ανταγωνίζεται μόνο το μυρίζομαι. Και, για να πω την αμαρτία μου, εγώ τον κίνδυνο τον μυρίζομαι, αλλά, προκειμένου να τον οσφρανθώ ή να τον οσμιστώ, θα προτιμούσα να τον οσφριστώ. Τρίτον, όσο κι αν εγώ δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να το χρησιμοποιήσω, προβλέπω ότι το οσφρίζομαι έχει αρκετό μέλλον σαν λογιότερο (κατά φαντασίαν ελληνοπρεπέστερο) άλτερ έγκο του μυρίζομαι, σε μια εποχή όπου η αναζήτηση αυτών των άλτερ έγκο γίνεται ένας από τους ολοένα μειωνόμενους τρόπους βιοπορισμού.


----------



## sarant (Mar 13, 2011)

Το οσμίστηκε είναι πολύ πιο εύηχο από το οσφρίστηκε, πάντως, οπότε δεν θα το ξέγραφα έτσι εύκολα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Όπως και να 'ναι, εγώ χαίρομαι που η γλώσσα μας έχει εν προκειμένω 3+1 (η 1 ίσως στο μέλλον) εκδοχές για το ίδιο πράμα, αν και προσωπικά το οσφρίζομαι ούτε που είχα προσέξει την ύπαρξή του, αλλά καλόδεχτο! Δεν συμβαίνει συχνά μια τέτοια τεσσάρα, και ο πλούτος είναι πλούτος. Συχνά έρχεται εκ των υστέρων η σημασιακή διαφοροποίηση και...ζήλεια οι άλλες (γλώσσες)! Πόσες φορές δεν έχουμε νιώσει σαν μεταφραστές την ίδια ζήλεια και αδιέξοδο (μόλις χτες βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με τις τρεις ζωές στα κινέζικα (μπορεί να έχουν κι άλλες) έναντι των δύο δικών μας. Η καθαρεύουσα-αρχαία εδώ λειτουργεί λίγο σαν απόθεμα νέων λέξεων. (Η καλοκαιρία μού φέρνει ευχάριστες σκέψεις!)


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2011)

Και μόλις τώρα διάβαζα πως ο Βρετανός πρωθυπουργός Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον προωθεί την ιδέα της Big Society, που βεβαίως κλείνει το μάτι στην Great Society του Λύντον Τζόνσον (άλλα τα μάτια του λαγού...). Νάτα μας! Τι κάνουμε τώρα;


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2011)

sarant, διευκρινίζω ότι μιλάω για χρήση, όχι για αισθητική. Όταν λέω π.χ. ότι θα προτιμούσα να οσφριστώ τον κίνδυνο παρά να τον οσφρανθώ ή να τον οσμιστώ, εννοώ ότι έχω την εντύπωση (ίσως λανθασμένη βέβαια) ότι οι συνομιλητές μου θα με κοιτούσαν λιγότερο περίεργα. Αυτό είναι όλο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο sarant στο #15 κι ο Themis στο #18 εγώ αρχίζω από τώρα να κάνω χώρο στο λημματολόγιό μου και για το _οσφρίζομαι_. Άλλωστε από τέτοιους συμφυρμούς έχουμε κι άλλα παραδείγματα, όπως είναι λ.χ. ο σχηματισμός των ρ. _αποτίω_ & _εκτίω_ από συμφυρμό των ρ. _αποτίνω / εκτίνω_ & του ρ. _τίω_.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 28, 2011)

Μία παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι και το επίθετο παρομοιότυπος.

Το αστείο είναι ότι στο slang.gr είχε αρχικά καταχωρηθεί ως λεξιπλασία. :huh:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Μία παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι και το επίθετο παρομοιότυπος.





Zazula said:


> Για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο sarant στο #15 κι ο Themis στο #18 εγώ αρχίζω από τώρα να κάνω χώρο στο λημματολόγιό μου και για το _οσφρίζομαι_. Άλλωστε από τέτοιους συμφυρμούς έχουμε κι άλλα παραδείγματα, όπως είναι λ.χ. ο σχηματισμός των ρ. _αποτίω_ & _εκτίω_ από συμφυρμό των ρ. _αποτίνω / εκτίνω_ & του ρ. _τίω_.


 Εντάξει, τώρα κάνε λίγο χώρο ακόμα και για το "παρομοιότυπο".


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2013)

Σε ένα αστυνομικό (του Τσάντλερ) που διάβασα χτες, η μεταφράστρια (σχετικά γνωστή δημοσιογράφος-συγγραφέας) χρησιμοποιεί δυο φορές τουλάχιστον το "οσφρίστηκε". Το βιβλίο βγήκε το 1993.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να κάτσουν κάτω το γραφείο νεολογισμών της Ακαδημίας και οι λεξικογράφοι και να αποφασίσουν πότε τα λογικά και διαδεδομένα λάθη θα μπορούν να μπουν και στα λεξικά και να αποενοχοποιείται ο κόσμος ως προς τη χρήση τους. Όχι πως χάνουν τον ύπνο τους όσοι λένε π.χ. Δεν θα μπορέσω να ανταπεξέλθω στα όσα οσφρίζομαι ότι προοιωνίζουν οι εξελίξεις.  (Ζήλεψα το δικό σου «ευάριθμοι τιμητές σεμνύνονται ότι…».)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ ξεφύλλιζα χθες ένα μαθητικό βοήθημα της δεκαετίας τού 1960, και πέφτω πάνω σε μια παραίνεση να χρησιμοποιείται μόνον το ορθό _δυσφημώ _κι όχι το εσφαλμένο _δυσφημίζω_. Σήμερα το _δυσφημίζω _το δέχεται κανονικά η σχολική γραμματική (άλλωστε είναι παλαιότατο· πρώτη εμφάνιση το 1782 δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ, και με τη _δυσφήμιση _να είναι κοντά έναν αιώνα παλιότερη του τύπου _δυσφήμηση_), αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) συνεχίζει να διατείνεται (σελ. 572) ότι: «Οπωσδήποτε, προτιμότεροι —και ορθότεροι— παραμένουν οι αρχικοί τύποι _δυσφημώ - δυσφήμηση_»...


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2013)

Περιέργεια: Ποιο βοήθημα; Πολύ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα, πενήντα χρόνια μετά, ποιοι αποδοκιμαστέοι τότε τύποι έχουν καθιερωθεί, ποιοι παραμένουν αποδοκιμαστέοι και ποιοι δεν ακούγονται.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω εγώ με το αρχαίο _διευκρινώ_ (το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς σας;) και τη _διευκρίνηση_. Αν λέμε/γράφουμε *διευκρινίζω*, δείχνει συνέπεια να λέμε/γράφουμε και *διευκρίνισα* και *διευκρίνιση*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Θυμίζω και το πρόβλημα με τη _φυγοκέντριση_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10044-φυγόκεντρες-δυνάμεις


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2013)

Αυτά παθαίνει όταν έχει τρισχιλιετείς γλώσσες και παρεμβάσεις της καθαρεύουσας. Κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσει και για την Ελλάδα να αποκτά νόημα η γκουγκλοστατιστική, γιατί αποτελεί το καλύτερο γραπτό τεκμήριο της καθημερινής ομιλίας της πλειοψηφίας.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

sarant said:


> Περιέργεια: Ποιο βοήθημα; Πολύ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα, πενήντα χρόνια μετά, ποιοι αποδοκιμαστέοι τότε τύποι έχουν καθιερωθεί, ποιοι παραμένουν αποδοκιμαστέοι και ποιοι δεν ακούγονται.


Πρόκειται για το έργο «Η Νέα Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Παιδιού» της Αντιγόνης Μεταξά, εκδοτική συνεργασία "Ελληνική Παιδεία" - Φυτράκης & Κουτσούμπος (Αθήνα, 1967). Ο Ε' τόμος περιλαμβάνει ένα «Μικρό Ορθογραφικό Λεξικό τής Δημοτικής» (σελ. 177-199), λεξικοποιημένο Πίνακα Συντομογραφιών (σελ. 200-202) και «Μικρό Λεξικό Ξένων Διεθνών Λέξεων» (σελ. 203-208)· ομολογώ πως δεν πήγα μία-μία τις λέξεις του ορθογραφικού λεξικού για να διαπιστώσω και να κρίνω τις ορθογραφικές επιλογές του. Ο Γ' τόμος, στο λήμμα «Ορθογραφία» (σελ. 323-324, πέντε στήλες ανά σελίδα), περιέχει έναν πίνακα με «όλες τις λέξεις που η ορθή γραφή τους παρουσιάζει κάποια δυσκολία» (είναι πολλές δεκάδες), αλλά δεν κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό συμπερίληψης (ή μη) σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.

Το λήμμα «Ορθογραφία» τελειώνει λοιπόν ως εξής:Και τώρα θα σε παρακαλέσω να προσέξης μερικές λέξεις που συνήθως πολλοί τις γράφουν εσφαλμένα. Σου γράφω πρώτα τη σωστή γραφή και δίπλα την εσφαλμένη.


άμωμος| και όχι |άμμωμος
απετάθην| και όχι |απετάνθην
απηθανάτισα| και όχι |απεθανάτισα
αποτίνω φόρον| και όχι |αποτίω
ασωτία| και όχι |ασωτεία
δυσφημώ| και όχι |δυσφημίζω​.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ειδικά αυτές οι έξι λέξεις, αλλά το _δυσφημώ-δυσφημίζω_ μου έκανε εντύπωση ακριβώς επειδή επιλέχτηκε να περιληφθεί μέσα σ' ένα τόσο μικρό πλήθος (μοιάζει σαν να τα κορφολόγησε η Θεία Λένα από κάποια άλλη, μεγαλύτερη, λίστα). Τα _άμωμος-*άμμωμος_ και _ασωτία-*ασωτεία_ είδα πως ακόμη γίνονται λάθος, κι ας μην υπάρχουν σχετικά σημειώματα λ.χ. στο ΛΝΕΓ, οπότε με την αφορμή αυτή έγραψα κι εγώ σχετικά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφικές-απορίες&p=197454&viewfull=1#post197454. Το _αποτίνω-αποτίω_ η σχολική γραμματική το δέχεται πλέον κανονικά, αλλά ο Μπαμπινιώτης καταδικάζει ακόμη το _αποτίω_. Το _απετάθην-*απετάνθην_ είναι και σήμερα συχνό λαθολογικό και λαθοθηρικό θέμα, αλλά στην εκσυγχρονισμένη μορφή του: _αποτάθηκα-*αποτάνθηκα_ (υπάρχει και σχετικό σχόλιο στο ΛΝΕΓ) — όμως τα ευρήματα (και τα ακούσματα) δείχνουν ότι η ανάπτυξη του αχρείαστου νι δίνει και παίρνει (ψάξτε και _αποτανθεί_, καθώς και σε άλλα πρόσωπα πέρα απ' το α' ενικ. _αποτάνθηκα_). Τέλος, το _απηθανάτισα-*απεθανάτισα_ είναι άλλο ένα επεισόδιο της γνωστής λαθοστρεφούς σειράς _απαθανατίζω_ vs *_αποθανατίζω_, όπου το δεύτερο, παρ' όλη τη δημοφιλία του, παραμένει καταδικαστέο απ' τους λεξικογράφους — κάτι σαν την Ξένια Παππά στη _Ζωή της άλλης_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω εγώ με το αρχαίο _διευκρινώ_ (το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς σας; ) και τη _διευκρίνηση_. Αν λέμε/γράφουμε *διευκρινίζω*, δείχνει συνέπεια να λέμε/γράφουμε και *διευκρίνισα* και *διευκρίνιση*.





nickel said:


> Θυμίζω και το πρόβλημα με τη _φυγοκέντριση_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10044-φυγόκεντρες-δυνάμεις


Νίκελ, στο 'χω πει _κυριολεκτικά _ ένα ζαζουλομύριο φορές να πάψεις να ψάχνεις έναν και μόνον έναν τύπο για κάθε λέξη, πρόκειται για μια εμμονική αρρώστια αυτό το πράγμα! Άσε βρε άνθρωπε να υπάρχουν και δύο και τρεις παράλληλοι τύποι, όπως στην αγγλική, δεν κάνει κανένα απολύτως κακό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Look who's talking!
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφικές-απορίες&p=197459&viewfull=1#post197459


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Άσε βρε άνθρωπε να υπάρχουν και δύο και τρεις παράλληλοι τύποι, όπως στην αγγλική, δεν κάνει κανένα απολύτως κακό.


Αυτά πες τα σε κάποιους συναδέλφους που τους αναθέτει η ξένη εταιρεία την επιμέλεια των υποτίτλων που έκανες, και σου διορθώνουν τη Βοστόνη σε Βοστώνη και το Σαββατοκύριακο σε σαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ζαζ, αν και μεντυπωσίασε που έχει μόνο έξι λήμματα -πάντως, φοβερό το πατερναλιστικό στιλ των οδηγιών (ή είναι οξύμωρο να το λέμε αυτό όταν τις δίνει γυναίκα; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Σαραντ, δεν πρόλαβες τη «Θεία Λένα στα μικρά παιδιά»; Τόοοσο μικρός είσαι; :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2013)

Sarant, κι εμένα όπως είπα μου 'κανε εντύπωση το ότι είναι μόνον έξι λέξεις και προβληματίστηκα πάνω στο με τι κριτήρια επιλέχτηκαν οι συγκεκριμένες, αλλά όπως προείπα κάνω και την υπόθεση να είναι κορφολόγημα από κάποια άλλη λίστα — ιδίως επειδή τα _απετάθην_ και _απηθανάτισα _είναι σε υπερβολικά λόγιο ύφος για το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο, το οποίο είναι γραμμένο σε πολύ στρωτή δημοτική.


----------



## sarant (Aug 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σαραντ, δεν πρόλαβες τη «Θεία Λένα στα μικρά παιδιά»; Τόοοσο μικρός είσαι; :)


Ή τόσο μικρός ή τόοοοσο μεγάλος που ξεχνάω!


----------



## Earion (May 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JtOKzK1XA8w#t=58


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 25, 2019)

Μια που ανακίνησε το θέμα ο sarant, να πω κι εγώ ότι όποιος δέχεται το «*οσφρίζομαι» δεν δικαιούται να διορθώσει ούτε τα *οράζομαι, *αφίζομαι, *γευσίζομαι ή *ακοάζομαι :angry: :)


----------

